# tips for family physician practice coder



## pamelat (May 28, 2014)

Starting a new job as coder for a family physician practice. It is also a teaching facility. Would appreciate any tips or helpful resources to refer to.


----------



## driecam@yahoo.com (May 28, 2014)

*Family Medicine Coding*

I have been coding for a Family Medicine physician for 14 years in a solo practice and prior to that, 5 years for a group of physicians. If you have any particular questions, feel free to contact me. Best Wishes!


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Jun 2, 2014)

Good luck with your new opportunity! You may want to become familiar with the coding resources offered by the American Academy of Family Physicians (www.aafp.org) and their Family Practice Management magazine. Also, if you are new to the teaching facility environment, be sure to read the sections of the Medicare Claims Processing Manual related to reporting services by teaching physicians.


----------



## codernickie (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Drieca, 
do you mind if I can also contact with any questions.  I have been working in primary for some time now but now as long as you and I still get stuck on certain things?


----------



## CMW (Jul 11, 2014)

AWWWWW.....So relieved I'm not alone I also work in a small Family Practice and am the only coder on site. I have been here just over two years, however everyday is a new learning experience. Would love a mentor, we are a small practice and unfortunately don't have the funds for a ton of online resources that are offered out there! Modifiers and lesions are my weakness! Please let me know of any free websites for coding help!

Thank you, CMW


----------



## Robbies (Jul 11, 2014)

*Hypothetical claim*

Hey has anyone or does anyone know of a website to enter in hypothetical claims info to see if it will be accepted by most payers?  Our local blue cross used to have one but looks like it is gone now. 

Happy Friday


----------



## laauserc1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck with your new job. Family practice is by far the best!! I never tire of all the different dx's that come across my desk. I get excited when something comes across my desk that I am not familiar with. I get to research and learn. I can always go to my providers and ask them too!! I think they like it when they can educate. Always here to help if you need.


----------



## pamelat (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I could use some clarification on when it is acceptable to use screening code during a problem oriented office visit.


----------

